# Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar








*Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH 
 Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin​*
_In Schleswig Holstein ändert der LSFV-SH seine Regeln bezüglich des Kaufes von Angelkarten. Bisher bekamen DAFV-Mitglieder diese verbilligt. Das ist Geschichte, weil Vereine zum auch beim DAFV vertretenen, anderen Verband im Land wechselten, bekommt nun kein DAFV-Angler mehr die Vegünstigung, nur noch Mitglieder des LSFV-SH. Ein Verein hat diesbezüglich die Präsidentin des DAFV angeschrieben und um Hilfe gebeten._

In Schleswig Holstein gibt es zwei Landesverbände.

Einen größeren, den Ex-VDSF-Landesverband:
http://lsfv-sh.de/

Einen kleineren, den Ex-DAV-Landesverband:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/


Der LSFV-SH hat seinen Mitgliedern einiges zugemutet, sowohl von fachlicher Seite (Versagen bei Einschränkungen für Angler in diversen Punkten, aktuelle Dorsch-Baglimit und Angelverbote AWZ), auch von der Informationsseite her (der Kreisverband Nordfriesland monierte die des Öfteren ja auch öffentlich) und nicht zuletzt auch, was das Geld angeht:
Mit dem Kauf des Westensees (da hört und liest man nix mehr von, obwohl das bereits (Angabe Vollborn) seit August über die Bühne sein sollte) waren lange nicht alle Vereine einverstanden, da dies eine Umlage für ihre Mitglieder bedeuten kann.

Dass zudem der LSFV-SH immer wieder aktiv auch den Übertritt der DAV-Landesverbände in den VDSF als (Kon)Fusion mit Umbenennung in DAFV voran getrieben hat, dazu die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nicht nur als Ehrenmitglied hat!

Sondern es der Vorschlag des LSFV-SH war, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin des DAFV zu installieren - man munkelt, unbewiesen, dass dies vom GF Vollborn voran getrieben wurde (der  ja auch viel mit Frau Dr. auch z. B. in Berlin unterwegs ist (Angelverbote AWZ, Baglimit etc.))  -  wurde von uns ja breit berichtet und stösst auch nicht bei allen im LSFV-SH auf Begeisterung.

Kein Wunder also, dass es durchaus passiert, dass Vereine immer wieder mal von einem Landesverband (in dem Falle vom LSFV-SH (Ex-VDSF)) zum kleineren Ex-DAV-Landesverband wechseln oder auch einfach nur aus dem LSFV-SH austreten, um das nicht mehr mitmachen bzw. mitfinanzieren zu müssen.

Wie sehr das den LSFV-SH zu treffen scheint, ebenso, dass der kleinere Landesangelerverband dem großen viele Prüfungen "wegnimmt", das sieht man an Verhaltensweisen, die der LSFV-SH an den Tag legt, um den Wechsel von Vereinen zu verhindern.

Immer, wenn es dem LSFV-SH opportun erscheint, wird die "Keule" der Solidarität geschwungen, welche Angler zeigten müssten gegenüber dem LSFV-SH und den da organisierten Vereinen..

Immer dann eben, wenns dem LSFV-SH nutzt. 
Wen er also seine Vereine weiter als Zahler im DAFV halten halten, dessen Präsidentin vom LSFV-SH ja vorgeschlagen wurde und die im LSFV-SH Ehrenmitglied ist, oder wenns darum geht, die Angler per Umlage für das Hobby des LSFV-SH -Vorstandes, den Kauf des Westensees, finanziell einzubinden.

Wenn es darum geht, als Verband selber Solidarität zu zeigen gegenüber Landesverbänden aus dem gleichen Bundesland, ebenfalls Mitglied im DAFV, oder gegenüber anderen DAFV-Mitgliedsverbänden, da ist dann dem LSFV-SH auf einmal das Hemd viel näher als die Jacke und da ist dann nix mehr von der sonst so schnell vom  Verband geforderten Solidarität zu hören oder lesen...

Zum Beispiel, indem man als LSFV-SH zwar die (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV gefördert hat, nun aber andere DAFV-Mitgliedsverbände vom bisher möglichen, verbilligten Bezug der Karten zum NOK oder ELK etc. in Schleswig Holstein auszugrenzen.

Und zwar deswegen, weil wegen der Methoden der LSFV in Arbeit, Zielsetzung wie Information und Mitnahme immer mehr Vereine aus dem LSFV-SH rausgehen oder gleich zum kleineren, Ex-DAV-Verband in Schleswig Holstein wechseln, der aber auch im DAFV Mitglied ist.

Um Vereine zum "Überlegen" zu zwingen, gibt also der LSFV-SH dann gaaaaanz schnell die Solidarität auf, die er bisher gegenüber anderen DAFV-Mitgliedsvereinen zeigte und gibt Karten nur noch an seine eigenen Mitglieder verbilligt aus.

Nachfolgend dazu die Schreiben und Veröffentlichungen des SFV Büchen e.V., eines Vereines, der auch aus oben genannten Gründen vom LSFV-SH zum Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein gewechselt hat..

Daran könnt ihr erkennen, wie weit das inzwischen im Norden gekommen ist, wie gnadenlos hier der Kampf des LSFV-SH geführt wird, wie alle "Solidarität" auf einmal nur noch den eigenen Interessen des LSFV-SH geht. 

Der Veröffentlichung der Schreiben im Zusammenhang, unverändert und ungekürzt wurde unserer Redaktion von Ronald Wischmann, dem Vorsitzenden des SFV Büchen.V., widerruflich genehmigt.

Wir bedanken uns recht herzlich für diese Erlaubnis und veröffentlichen nachfolgend auch die Veröffentlichungen und Schreiben im Wortlaut bei uns.

*Zur Seite des SFV Büchen*:
http://sfvb.de/

*Aktuelles, Achtung ELK-Angler des SFVB!*
http://sfvb.de/achtung-elk-angler-des-sfvb/

Im unteren Teil das Schreiben an die Präsidentin des DAFV.

Und der Link zum Schreiben des LSFV-SH, in welchem die Änderungen beim Kartenverkauf angekündigt werden:
http://sfvb.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/LSFV-Preise-2016.pdf

Nachfolgend die Wortlaute der Veröffentlichungen.

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
 Da die Präsidentin des DAFV Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH wage ich vorher zu sagen, dass der SFV Büchen hier keinerlei Hilfe oder Unterstützung seitens des DAFV oder seiner Präsidentin zu erwarten hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Der Veröffentlichung der Schreiben im Zusammenhang, unverändert und ungekürzt wurde unserer Redaktion von Ronald Wischmann, dem Vorsitzenden des SFV Büchen.V., widerruflich genehmigt.

Wir bedanken uns recht herzlich für diese Erlaubnis und veröffentlichen nachfolgend auch die Veröffentlichungen und Schreiben im Wortlaut bei uns.


http://sfvb.de/achtung-elk-angler-des-sfvb/

*Achtung ELK-Angler des SFVB!*
Publiziert 29. Dezember 2016 | Von SFVB
Wie bereits vor 2 Jahren vom LSFV angekündigt, versucht dieser inzwischen offenbar krampfhaft seine Mitglieder zu halten indem er alle anderen Angler auf nicht hinnehmbare Art und Weise diskriminiert und ausgrenzt.

Von dieser Aktion sind nun auch unsere Vereinsmitglieder betroffen, wir haben als ersten Schritt dagegen folgenden Brief an die Präsidentin unseres Dachverbandes DAFV geschrieben nachdem wir anliegendes Schreiben des LSFV in Kopie erhalten hatten.

Alle Angler des SFVB, die eine Kanal- oder Elbekarte zum „normalen“ Preis haben möchten, melden sich bitte beim Vorsitzenden, möglichst per Mail unter: r.wischmann@sfvb.de

Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Petri Heil!

Der Vorstand

*P.S.: Bitte nicht vergessen, dass die Quappe in Schleswig Holstein neuerdings vom 01. Januar bis zum 28. Februar Schonzeit hat.*

--------------------------------------​_An das Präsidium des DAFV e.V.
Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan
Sehr geehrte Frau Präsidentin,

ich habe anliegendes Schreiben erhalten, das der Landessportfischereiverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. bezüglich der künftigen Preisgestaltung der Erlaubnisscheine ELK und Elbe an seine Ausgabestellen versendet hat.

Diesem Schreiben ist zu entnehmen, dass die Mitglieder unseres Vereines künftig einen deutlich überteuerten Preis für diese Erlaubnisscheine zahlen sollen. Begründet wird dieses u.a. damit, dass die „anderen“ Angler nicht Mitglied im LSFV sind.

Wir sind im Jahr 2015 aus dem LSFV ausgetreten und dem Landesverband Anglerunion Nord e.V. beigetreten. Wir hatten uns zu diesem Schritt u.a. entschieden, da der Verband für die Finanzierung des Erwerbs Westensee eine aus unserer Sicht nicht zulässige Umlageregelung vorgesehen hat, vorhandene gebildete Rücklagen nicht verwenden wollte und uns in dieser Angelegenheit auch keine andere Möglichkeit gelassen hat. Wir hätten uns mit dem Verbleib im LSFV-SH zu Zahlungen verpflichten müssen, die aus unserer Sicht gegen Gemeinnützigkeitsrecht verstoßen und wir können und wollen es nicht riskieren, unseren Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus zu verlieren. Als gewissenhafter Vorstand sahen wir bei den angedachten Praktiken des LSFV-SH keine andere Möglichkeit, als unserer Jahreshauptversammlung den Austritt aus dem LSFV-SH zu empfehlen. Dieses ist uns nicht leicht gefallen, denn wir haben den Verband über Jahrzehnte mit aufgebaut.

Die Vereinssatzung muss die Erhebung von Umlagen ausdrücklich vorsehen, das ist beim LSFV nicht der Fall – aus unserer Sicht ist ein entsprechender Versammlungsbeschluss nichtig und die daraus resultierenden Umlage-Forderungen an die Mitgliedsvereine ebenfalls. Auch nützt es in diesem Fall nicht, die Vereine zu einer vollkommen unüblichen Anerkenntniserklärung zu nötigen – nichtig bleibt nichtig.

Inzwischen scheint es einen dritten Landesverband in Schleswig-Holstein zugeben, den Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.. Dieser Verband führt als Vorsitzenden Herrn Robert Vollborn, der als stellvertretender Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH sein Gehalt von deren Mitgliedsbeiträgen bekommt. Offensichtlich toleriert das Präsidium des LSFV-SH die Tatsache, dass deren angestellter stellvertretender Geschäftsführer einen Konkurrenzverband gründet und führt – für uns wäre das ein weiterer Grund, aus dem LSFV-SH auszutreten.

Wir fühlen uns übrigens sehr wohl in unserem neuen Verband, dem LAV Union Nord e.V.. 

Unser Austritt aus dem LSFV-SH war begründet und unsere Mitglieder auf eine solche Art und Weise zu diskriminieren ist unverschämt.

Da der LSFV bereits im Vorwege unseres Austrittes angekündigt hat, Mittel und Wege zu finden, die ELK- und Elbekarten für unsere Mitglieder zu verteuern, hat sich unser Vorstand bereits von der Jahreshauptversammlung 2016 autorisieren lassen, ggf. gegen eine solche Maßnahme auch rechtlich vorzugehen.

Alle unsere Vereinsmitglieder zahlen jährlich die Fischereiabgabe SH in Höhe von 10,– €. Von dieser Abgabe profitiert der LSFV mehrfach direkt für den ELK und die Elbe – Beispiel: Aalbesatz und Monitoring, Beschäftigung Fischereibiologen, etc., denn der LSFV-SH erhält nicht unbeträchtliche Beträge aus der Fischereiabgabe.

Es ist also nicht so, dass nur Mitglieder des LSFV-SH etwas für den ELK oder die Elbe tun – sondern alle Angler in Schleswig-Holstein. Akzeptabel wäre lediglich ein Aufschlag in Höhe des Landesverbandsbeitrages des LSFV für unsere Mitglieder, alles andere wäre die Ausnutzung einer Monopolstellung, um die Mitglieder unseres Vereines zu diskriminieren.

Ich möchte Sie bitten, Ihren Landesverband diesbezüglich zur Vernunft zu bringen und dass dieser umgehend seine Kartenausgabestellen anweist, unseren Vereinsmitgliedern die Erlaubnisscheine zum normalen Preis mit einem maximalen Aufschlag in Höhe der Landesverbandsgebühr zu erheben.

Sollte der LSFV von unseren Mitgliedern dennoch weiterhin die überzogenen Preise fordern, werden wir gegen diese Diskriminierung und Ausgrenzung rechtlich vorgehen und wir erwarten in diesem Fall auch die Unterstützung des DAFV.

Eine Kopie dieses Schreibens sende ich an den Präsidenten unseres jetzigen Landesverbandes Anglerunion Nord e.V., Herrn Siegfried Stockfleth sowie an das Präsidium des LSFV-SH, Herrn Peter Heldt und Herrn Dr. Dieter Bohn, LSFV.

Ich habe unseren Mitgliedern auf der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung zugesagt, sie über diese Angelegenheit auf dem Laufenden zu halten und werde eine Kopie dieses Schreiben der Einfachheit halber auf unserer Homepage veröffentlichen.

Ich wünsche Ihnen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest

und verbleibe

mit freundlichen Grüßen und PETRI HEIL!

Ronald Wischmann, Vorsitzender   _
--------------------------------------​
Schreiben des LSFV: LSFV Preise 2016
http://sfvb.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/LSFV-Preise-2016.pdf
--------------------------------------​
Weitere Infos um den LSFV-SH:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254906
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320653
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320927

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Da kämpfen Leute für die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder. Respekt!

Allerdings ist mir nicht klar, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage eine Klage beruhen könnte. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier eine große Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit besteht.

Es ist halt die alte Leier: Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Und dass die DAFV-Präsine (Ehrenmitglied beim LSFV-SH und von denen auch vorgeschlagen für das DAFV-Amt) nicht ihren Gönnern und Steigbügelhaltern vom LSFV-SH in den Rücken fallen wird, da biete ich auch Wetten an  - da wird "Solidarität" bei ihr auch schnell zur Einbahnstraße Richtung der Abnicker und eigener Interessen und nicht Richtung eines Vereines oder dessen Anglern und deren Interessen werden...

Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung - aber nen 5er würd ich drauf setzen....
:g:g:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass die DAFV-Präsine (Ehrenmitglied beim LSFV-SH und von denen auch vorgeschlagen für das DAFV-Amt) nicht ihren Gönnern und Steigbügelhaltern vom LSFV-SH in den Rücken fallen wird, da biete ich auch Wetten an  - da wird "Solidarität" bei ihr auch schnell zur Einbahnstraße Richtung der Abnicker und eigener Interessen und nicht Richtung eines Vereines oder dessen Anglern und deren Interessen werden...
> 
> Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung - aber nen 5er würd ich drauf setzen....
> :g:g:g



Selbst wenn sie das wollte, hat sie aus meiner Sicht da überhaupt kein Mitspracherecht. Ist eine LSFV-interne Sache.

Aber auf den Inhalt des Antwortbriefs bin ich schon gespannt. Gar nicht antworten geht ja nicht. Wobei ... |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber auf den Inhalt des Antwortbriefs bin ich schon gespannt. Gar nicht antworten geht ja nicht. Wobei ... |supergri


Da grins ich mir auch schon lange einen....

Und hier gehts ja nicht um ne rechtliche oder rechtlich abgesicherte Intervention, sondern es soll ein Appell der Präsine an die Solidarität des LSFV kommen...


> Ich möchte Sie bitten, Ihren Landesverband diesbezüglich zur Vernunft zu bringen und dass dieser umgehend seine Kartenausgabestellen anweist, unseren Vereinsmitgliedern die Erlaubnisscheine zum normalen Preis mit einem maximalen Aufschlag in Höhe der Landesverbandsgebühr zu erheben.




Ebenfalls gespannt bin ich, ob das auch noch im Forum des LSFV-SH thematisiert werden wird (aber da weiss man ja, Honigmangel und so..):
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/forum.php

Beim Traveforum isses jedenfalls schon:
http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=2592&pid=6094#pid6094


----------



## vierkant (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Gut geschrieben Thomas, wenn man ehrlich ist, bekommen die LSFV-Mitglieder die Karten ja nicht verbilligt, sondern zum Normalpreis. Alle anderen müssen die "Strafabgabe" abgeben.

Ich würde sagen, auf dieses Schreiben an die gnä' Präsidentin gibt es keine Antwort, es würde mich jedenfalls schwer wundern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



vierkant schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, auf dieses Schreiben an die gnä' Präsidentin gibt es keine Antwort, es würde mich jedenfalls schwer wundern.


Seh ich auch so...

Zu "gut geschrieben":
Ich hab ja nur berichtet, geschrieben hat ja der Büchener Präsi an die DAFV-Präsine..

Und das gut in meinen Augen ...

Nochmal zu empfehlen:
Das Schreiben des LSFV-SH an die Ausgabestellen entlarvt echt deren Einstellung!!
Und das sollte sich jeder nochmal zu Gemüte führen - wer als Angler mit solchen Verbanditen was zu tun haben will, wird schon wissen warum...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> --------------------------------------​
> Schreiben des LSFV: LSFV Preise 2016
> http://sfvb.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/LSFV-Preise-2016.pdf
> --------------------------------------​


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Nun hatte ich das Ranking 2016 der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände ja eigentlich abgeschlossen, und das neue sollte erst morgen eröffnet werden..

Angesichts dieser Ignoranz, Unsolidarität und Eigensüchtigkeit des LSFV-SH werde ich aber dann eben das 2017 - Ranking eröffnen und den LSFV-SH auf den ihn verdienten Platz setzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ich habe lange überlegt, wie ich das finden soll und jetzt falle ich Dir tatsächlich in den Rücken... |rolleyes

Ich finde die Entscheidung des LSFV SH gut!

Warum? 

In erster Linie ist der Verband für seine Mitglieder da und verantwortlich. Mit dieser Entscheidung schiebt er dem heute üblichem "Cherry picking" einen Riegel vor. Ja, er scherrt damit aus der Solidargemeinschaft aus, aber warum auch nicht? 

Er schafft mit dieser Regelung deutliche Vorteile für seine Mitglieder, die mit ihren Beiträgen den Verband und die Gewässer des Verbandes finanzieren! 

Zusätzlich werden ab 2017 weitere Vorteile für eine Mitgliedschaft sichtbar, nämlich das kostenlose angeln an den Seen des Verbandes.

Eine Entscheidung im Sinne der Mitglieder und für das angeln in den Verbandsgewässern. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Vereine aus dem Verband austreten, aber dadurch keine Nachteile haben und die verbliebenen Mitglieder die Arbeit des Verbandes finanzieren und ggf. noch Beitragserhöhungen in Kauf nehmen müssen. Dann kommen die anderen, Nichtmitglieder doch vor lachen nicht in den Schlaf! 

Es wird doch immer gefordert, dass die Verbände etwas für die Mitglieder machen sollen- das wird hier doch ganz deutlich erfüllt.

Eventuell hätte man anstatt dem Austritt aus dem Verband lieber versuchen sollen die Dinge, die nicht zur Zufriedenheit laufen, abzustellen oder zu ändern. Kopf in den Sand, Kohle sparen und angeln wie bisher für die Vereinsmitglieder? Das funktioniert so nicht.

Ich bekomme für meinen Beitrag vergünstigte Karten für das TOP Gewässer im Norden (den NOK) und darf zusätzlich verschiedene interessante Gewässer noch kostenlos beangeln. Welcher Verband bietet das seinen Mitgliedern für einen so geringen Beitrag an?

Ich zahle 12.- Euro an meinen Verein sowie 40.- Euro für die Kanalkarte. Das sind 52.- Euro im Jahr, dafür gibt es eine Menge Gewässer zu beangeln- und zwar keine schlechten...

Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich mit der Arbeit des Verbandes grundsätzlich zufrieden bin oder gar damit, dass man weiterhin Mitglied im DAFV bleibt. Die Kohle könnte man sicherlich sparen.

Sorry Thomas....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich werden ab 2017 weitere Vorteile für eine Mitgliedschaft sichtbar, nämlich das kostenlose angeln an den Seen des Verbandes.


Westensee?

Meines Wissens (nicht gesichert, ausm Kopp), dürfen die zwar kostenlos angeln, müssen aber Boot mieten beim Verband (und Uferplätze gibts nicht(kaum)...
Clever ;-))

Was seit August (2016) übrigens schon über die Bühne sein sollte mit dem Kauf, man hört aber nur von weiteren Schwierigkeiten mit Verkäufer, der Unlust der auch beteiligten Jäger, immer noch keine Sicherheit, dass nicht auch der gekaufte Seeteil unter Schutz gestellt wird, und, und, und....

:g:g:g

Und ich hab ja auch nix dagegen, wenn die unter sich bleiben wollen und keine Solidarität (die sie selber immer fordern) für ihre Mit-Mitglieder (LV) im DAFV mehr leisten wollen...

Zudem sind ja nicht die Zahler die Mitglieder im LSFV-SH, sondern meines Wissens die Vereine und die Zahler/Abnicker nur mittelbar..

Meine Hoffnung:
Dass andere DAFV-LV dann wenigstens so clever sind, und den im LSFV-SH über ihre Vereine organisierten Zahlern auch keine verbilligten Angelkarten mehr geben...

Bin halt so ein bisschen Anhänger von "was Du nicht willst, dass man Dir......"

Wir werden sehen....

Zudem hab ich eh schon klar gemacht uns zugestanden, dass die, die im LSFV-SH sind, schon wissen werden warum:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu empfehlen:
> Das Schreiben des LSFV-SH an die Ausgabestellen entlarvt echt deren Einstellung!!
> Und das sollte sich jeder nochmal zu Gemüte führen -* wer als Angler mit solchen Verbanditen was zu tun haben will, wird schon wissen warum.*..
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ich bin ja immer noch am Grübeln, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage eine Klage aufgebaut werden soll. Gibt es dazu Hintergründe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Hatten wir doch schon, werden die Jungs sich schon was basteln...
Sollte es dazu kommen, werden wirs mitkriegen und berichten.

Davor muss erst mal das abgearbeitet und abgewartet werden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hier gehts ja nicht um ne rechtliche oder rechtlich abgesicherte Intervention, sondern es soll ein Appell der Präsine an die Solidarität des LSFV kommen...
> 
> 
> > Ich möchte Sie bitten, Ihren Landesverband diesbezüglich zur Vernunft zu bringen und dass dieser umgehend seine Kartenausgabestellen anweist, unseren Vereinsmitgliedern die Erlaubnisscheine zum normalen Preis mit einem maximalen Aufschlag in Höhe der Landesverbandsgebühr zu erheben.



Wobei ich da auch immer noch davon ausgehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Da die Präsidentin des DAFV Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH wage ich vorher zu sagen, dass der SFV Büchen hier keinerlei Hilfe oder Unterstützung seitens des DAFV oder seiner Präsidentin zu erwarten hat.


 wir werden sehen und ggf. berichten..


----------



## Nickolas (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Lieber Thomas!

Ich kann mich hier nur der Argumentation von Fisherbandit1000 anschließen.
Da wird (von Deinem Standpunkt aus verständlich) über die fehlende Solidarität des LSFV-SH gemeckert, aber sind es nicht die ausgetretenen Vereine die einerseits die "Solidargemeinschaft" verlassen aber dann immer noch die Vorteile davon genießen wollen?
Da finde ich das Motzen und Poltern der anderen Vereine von wegen "Diskriminierung" echt frech.
Der LSFV-SH ist Pächter bzw. Eigentümer dieser Gewässer (laut Eigenbeschreibung auf deren Homepage). Warum sollte man also Nichtmitgliedern dieser sagen wir mal "Pachtgemeinschaft" die Vorteile zugute kommen lassen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Westensee?
> 
> Meines Wissens (nicht gesichert, ausm Kopp), dürfen die zwar kostenlos  angeln, müssen aber Boot mieten beim Verband (und Uferplätze gibts  nicht(kaum)...
> Clever ;-))



Und das von Fisherbandit1000 angesprochene kostenfreie Angeln in allen Seen des Verbandes wird ja auch in dem von Dir verlinkten LSFV-SH-pdf erklärt.
Zukünftig wird das kostenfreie Angeln am Westensee, Schaalsee und Stolper See für alle LSFV-Mitglieder möglich sein, *so oft sie wollen*.

Das die betroffenen ausgetretenen Vereine nun aus dem Entgegenwirken des offensichtlichen "Cheery picking" einen "Skandal" machen wollen, ist meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platze.

Noch zur Erklärung: Ich war bei Vorstandssitzungen meines KV dabei, als es genau diese Dikussionen zu dem Thema gab.
Und auch dort vertrat man (verständlicherweise) den Standpunkt, das wer nicht mehr Mitglied der "Pachtgemeinschaft" (denn das ist der LSFV ja auch) ist, könne ja nicht erwarten weiterhin dennoch die Vorteile dieser Gemeinschaft zu erhalten. Da liegt der schwarze Peter viel mehr bei den ausgetretenen Vereinen, weil sie ihren Mitglieder evtl. bei der Abstimmung über Austritte aus dem LSFV nicht gut genug auch über die möglichen Konsequenzen informiert haben. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß...

Trotz Differenzen in verschiedenen Fragen, Dir und Deinem Team und natürlich auch allen Lesern des Anglerboard einen Guten Rutsch und einen schönen Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Nickolas schrieb:


> Da wird (von Deinem Standpunkt aus verständlich) über die fehlende Solidarität des LSFV-SH gemeckert, aber sind es nicht die ausgetretenen Vereine die einerseits die "Solidargemeinschaft" verlassen aber dann immer noch die Vorteile davon genießen wollen?



Ich verstehe Thomas seine Kritik am LSFV SH in Bezug auf die Solidargemischaft schon und die Kritik ist auch nicht unberechtigt, denn schließlich verweist der LSFV SH in Bezug auf den DAFV immer wieder auf die Gemeinschaft! Jetzt hört die Gemeinschaft beim Geld auf- das ist ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt von Thomas. Schließlich werden Verbände aus der Solidargmeinschaft DAFV mit "nicht DAFV Verbänden" gleichgestellt und haben keinerlei Ermäßigungen mehr beim Kauf von Jahreskarten.

Die grundsätzliche Entscheidung des LSFV SH empfinde ich jedoch als angemessen und positiv gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern!


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Thomas,
Solidarität unter Anglern, das leg dir mal als Wunsch nächstes Jahr untern Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Thomas,
> Solidarität unter Anglern, das leg dir mal als Wunsch nächstes Jahr untern Weihnachtsbaum.



Der Weihnachtsmann erfüllt Wünsche, keine Wunder!


----------



## kuttenkarl (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Hallo,

wenn ich aus meinem Verein austrete, kann ich nur noch zu den Bedingungen eines Gastanglers dort Angeln. Alles andere wäre gegenüber den Vereinsmitgliedern unfähr. Nur die Vorteile abgreifen geht nicht. Das gleiche Recht hat auch ein Verband. Bei aller Kritik an den Verbänden, sollte man doch fähr bleiben.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt hört die Gemeinschaft beim Geld auf- das ist ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt von Thomas. Schließlich werden Verbände aus der Solidargmeinschaft DAFV mit "nicht DAFV Verbänden" gleichgestellt und haben keinerlei Ermäßigungen mehr beim Kauf von Jahreskarten.


Begriffen!
#6#6


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Mal ne Frage, hat sich denn Antworttechnisch schon was getan? Oder habe ich das einfach nur übersehen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Steht auf der Homepage des LSFV-SH.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1168-sfv-buechen


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Naturliebhaber:


> Ich bin ja immer noch am Grübeln, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage eine Klage aufgebaut werden soll. Gibt es dazu Hintergründe?


Wenn man das Schreiben des SFV Büchen aufmerksam liest, geht es um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und nicht 
um Gleichbehandlung wie ein Verbandsmitglied.

Das scheint mir mit hier nicht gegeben zu sein, Beispiel ELK Jahreskarte:
LSFV-Mitglieder: Jahresschein Erwachsene 34,-€ 
Alle Nichtmitglieder: Jahresschein Erwachsene *124,-€*

Das ist ein Abschreckangebot; mir würden folgende mögliche rechtliche Hebel einfallen:

* Unlauterer Wettbewerb (Ausnutzen einer Monopolstellung)

* Wucher gemäß §138 BGB, dazu muss Leistung und Gegenleistung im auffälligen Missverhältnis zueinander stehen,
u.a. wenn der Wert der Gegenleistung den der Leistung um mehr als das Doppelte übersteigt
(vgl. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wucher)
Hier müsste allerdings der Marktwert bestimmt werden.

* Verstoß gegen das Abwerbungsverbot für DAFV-Mitglieder gemäß Satzung DAFV §6 Punkt 2 e)
Insbesondere wenn eine solche Jahresgebühr vorrangig genutzt wird, um die Mitgliedschaft 
im LSFV-SH zu erzwingen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Steht auf der Homepage des LSFV-SH.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1168-sfv-buechen



Sehe ich genauso wie der LSFV. Die Gründe für den Austritt sind für mich nachvollziehbar, aber der Verein musste sich über die Konsequenzen im Klaren sein. Wenn die Vereinsmitglieder jetzt im Nachhinein feststellen, dass sie nun den Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern nur noch verbunden mit erheblichen finanziellen Aufwänden bekommen, muss ich den Leuten schon eine gewisse Naivität bescheinigen.

Auch in Mittelfranken bekommen nur Verbandsmitglieder die Seenkarte, die den kostengünstigen Zugang zur Fränkischen Seenplatte bietet. Das darf man als "Gewässer-Geiselhaft" anprangern, ist aber rechtlich ok.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber:
> Wenn man das Schreiben des SFV Büchen aufmerksam liest, geht es um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und nicht
> um Gleichbehandlung wie ein Verbandsmitglied.
> 
> ...


Danke Torsten, noch einer , ders begriffen hat, um was es geht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber:
> Wenn man das Schreiben des SFV Büchen aufmerksam liest, geht es um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und nicht
> um Gleichbehandlung wie ein Verbandsmitglied.
> 
> ...



Wucher ist das Ausnutzen einer Zwangssituation. Wucher liegt also rechtlich gesehen nur vor, wenn der Anbieter eine gewisse Monopolstellung hat, denn sonst gibt es keine Zwangssituation. 

Es geht also nach meinem Verständnis im Prinzip darum, dass der Kläger plausibel erklären müsste, warum seine Mitglieder keine adäquaten Alternativen zu den Verbandsgewässern haben. Und da wir hier von SH mit entsprechenden Gewässerflächen sprechen, wird das absehbar schwierig ...

Das Thema Abwerbeverbot müsste DAFV-intern zur Sprache gebracht werden, da es sich hierbei um den Vorwurf des Verstoßes gegen die Satzung handeln würde. Mit einem Rechtsstreit hat das also erst mal nichts zu tun. Außerdem erkenne ich nicht, was der Vorgang mit Abwerben zu tun haben soll. Dazu müsste der Verband aus meiner Sicht aktiv auf Mitglieder des anderen Verbands zugehen (Werbung etc.)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das scheint mir mit hier nicht gegeben zu sein, Beispiel ELK Jahreskarte:
> LSFV-Mitglieder: Jahresschein Erwachsene 34,-€
> Alle Nichtmitglieder: Jahresschein Erwachsene *124,-€*
> 
> ...



Beides kommt definitiv nicht zur Anwendung!

Zum Thema unlauterer Wettbewerb (geregelt im UWG) bzw. Monopolstellung: hierzu musst Du Dir nur einmal die gesamten Gewässerflächen in SH anschauen und dann im Verhältnis zu den Flächen des LSFV SH setzen. Da ist nichts mehr mit Monopol...  Unlauterer Wettbewerb ist gültig für Unternehmen und sollen in erster Linie Personen schützen. Es gibt zudem ja definitiv keine Abhängigkeit der Angelkollegen aus Büchen vom ELK. Im übrigen haben wir in der EU eine freie Preisgestaltung.

Ebenfalls ist hier Wucher auch nicht zu erkennen. Ihr müsst Euch grundsätzlich vom Gedanken lösen, dass die nicht organisierten Angler einen überhöhten Preis bezahlen müssen. Dem ist nicht so! Ich glaube die 124.- Euro sind für eine Jahreskarte angemessen, da an anderen Orten 10.- Euro und mehr für eine Tageskarte oder 500.- Euro und mehr für eine Jahreskarte verlangt werden. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, die Karte zu kaufen und es gibt ausreichend Alternativen für die Angelfreunde Büchen.

Vergünstigte Preise für Mitglieder sind doch normal. Guck Dir doch die Mitgliedschaft in einem Schwimmverein mal an. Da zahlt man bei uns 10.- Euro im Monat für den Eintritt ins Hallenbad, ohne Mitgliedschaft 10.- Euro für 2 Stunden. Alles kein Problem!

Wenn die Büchener Kollegen die Jahreskarten für den gleichen Preis wie Mitglieder haben möchten- wollen diese dann auch kostenlos an den anderen Gewässern angeln?

Die Büchener haben anscheind leider voreilig gehandelt und sind vermutlich jetzt unter Druck. Ärgerlich, aber alles rechtens.

Im übrigen fällt die Vergabe von Fischereirechten und die Preisgestaltung von Erlaubnisscheinen nicht in den Aufgabenbereich des Bundeskartellamtes.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass der LSFV SH die Preise nur gemeinsam mit dem Verpächter (die WSV) festlegt.

Laut WSV handelt es sich bei den Preisen um ein transparentes und marktangepasstes  Entgelt für die Fischereierlaubnisscheine. Die Entgelte unterliegen einer ständigen Überprüfung und Anpassung durch die WSV. Der Pächter könnte eine fischereiliche Nutzung  ausschließlich für dessen Mitglieder zulassen, jedoch lässt der LSFV als Pächter  auch Nichtmitgliedern die fischereiliche Nutzung zu angepassten Konditionen  zu.


Nichtorganisierte Angler entrichten über den nicht  vorhanden Verein keinelei Beitrag zur Hege und Pflege des Gewässers, sodass  hieraus das gegenüber organisierten Anglern erhöhte Entgelt für den  Fischereierlaubnisschein zu begründen ist. Somit ist auch dem Gleichheitsgrundsatz meines Erachtens Genüge getan.

Sieht schlecht aus für die Büchener...

Aber auf die Antwort meiner Freundin vom DAFV bin ich echt gespannt


----------



## degl (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Egal......für mich sieht das aus wie ne "Retourkutsche"......#c

Wo bleibt denn der Gedanke nach einem Bundesverband, wenn schon im eignen Bundesland die bestehenden und unter "dem Dach" des gemeinsamen Bundesverband versammelten Angelvereine bei anderer Ansicht nun einen deutlich höheren Beitrag für die Benutzung der von ihnen Jahrelang beangelten Gewässer,zu entrichten haben#d

Ich bin ausdrücklich dafür das "nichtorganisierte Angler" einen höheren Beitrag entrichten........aaaber das großer Verband beleidigt ist, weil kleiner Verband anderer Meinung ist, sorgt nun für noch mehr "Öffentlichkeit" und Erklärungsnot...........wenns dann gewünscht ist

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Wee es aussieht DEGL ist doch egal, denn der Verein aus Büchen hat doch dieses Preisgefälle jahrelang mitgetragen. Es gab doch schon immer einen Unterschied zwischen organisierten Anglern und nichtorganiserten. Da war die Größenordnung der DIfferenz identisch. Da gab es keinen Protest und die Welt war in Ordnung. Jetzt ist mal selbst betroffen und die Welt ist schlecht. Nein, das Verhalten ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Es ist doch schön, wenn man seinen Mitgliedern einen Vorteil gewährt. Es steht jedem offen, Mitglied in einem im LSFV SH organisierten Verein zu werden. So kann man für lächerliche 12.- Euro im Jahr Mitglied bei den Kanalfreunden Brunsbüttel werden.

Für einen ähnlichen Betrag (ich glaube 18.- Euro p.a.) aber auch in dem Verein AV Nordwind von Robert Vollborn.

Also gibt es Möglichkeiten genug, um auch weiterhin vergünstigte Karten zu erhalten.

Für die paar Euro kann man sämtliche Seen des LSFV SH beangeln. Nennt mir Vereine/ Verbände mit vergleichbaren Leistungen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

danke degl, genauso seh ich das auch - billige, und dabei noch ehrlose Retourkutsche vom LSFV-SH, da bisher Jahrzehnte alles gut war, bis zu den Kündigungen......

Passt aber sowohl zum LSFV-H wie auch zum DAFV, der da eh nix unternehmen wird, da Frau Dr. ja vom LSFV-SH als DAFV-Päsine eingesetzt wurde und sie Ehrenmitglied beim LSFV-SH ist...

Oder will jemand dagegen wetten?

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



degl schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der Gedanke nach einem Bundesverband, wenn schon im eignen Bundesland die bestehenden und unter "dem Dach" des gemeinsamen Bundesverband versammelten Angelvereine bei anderer Ansicht nun einen deutlich höheren Beitrag für die Benutzung der von ihnen Jahrelang beangelten Gewässer,zu entrichten haben#d



So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, sehen die paar Anhänger in den Spitzen der Landesverbände, die sich weiterhin einen Bundesverband wünschen, durch diesen eine Repräsentation der Anglerinteressen gegenüber Bund und EU. Ich habe bisher von keinem dieser Leute den Eindruck, dass man sich landesintern von diesem Bundesverband reinreden lassen will.

Da der DAFV aber auch nach außen offensichtlich nicht kompetent agieren kann (Beispiel Dorschmanagement), bin ich eh dafür, diesen Laden ersatzlos dichtzumachen und dann zu überlegen, wie so eine bundes- und EU-weite, kompetente Vertretung der Anglerinteressen auf die Füße gestellt werden soll. Jedenfalls wird das nichts mit einer abgehalfterten, nichtangelnden Gentechnikfreundin aus der FDP, die gern Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbands sein möchte.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Fisherbandit1000:


> Ich glaube die 124.- Euro sind für eine Jahreskarte angemessen, da an anderen Orten 10.- Euro und mehr für eine Tageskarte oder 500.- Euro und mehr für eine Jahreskarte verlangt werden. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, die Karte zu kaufen und es gibt ausreichend Alternativen für die Angelfreunde Büchen.


Das überzeugt mich überhaupt gar nicht, man sollte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen; entscheident ist was in dieser Region und dem Gewässertyp üblich ist.

Auf dieser Seite findet man noch eine alte Preisstaffel:
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/Gastkarten/elbe_luebeckkanal.htm

ELK, LSFV-SH Mitglieder, Jahreskarte: 30,-€
ELK, im VDSF organisierte Angler, Jahreskarte: 35,-€
ELK, nicht im VDSF organisierte Angler, Jahreskarte: 60,-€

Das wäre nachvollziehbar. Meiner Meinung nach dient die aktuelle Preisgestaltung ausschließlich dem politischem Zweck. Ich vermute es ist eine Racheaktion, die sich auf ausgetretene Mitglieder bezieht - ebenfalls möchte man dem kleineren Landesverband das Wasser abgraben.

Man trifft hier schließlich nicht nur diesen Verein sondern sämtliche im DAFV organisierte Verbände. Andere Verbände hingegen bemühen sich um das Gegenteil und versuchen zu kooperieren (siehe Gewässerfond-Vereinbarungen etc.).



> Die Büchener haben anscheind leider voreilig gehandelt und sind vermutlich jetzt unter Druck. Ärgerlich, aber alles rechtens.
> 
> Sieht schlecht aus für die Büchener...


Das wird man sehen, wenn sie rechtliche Mittel anstreben, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sie sich Chancen erhoffen.



> Nichtorganisierte Angler entrichten über den nicht vorhanden Verein keinelei Beitrag zur Hege und Pflege des Gewässers,


Falschaussage; siehe Verbandsförderung / Besatzmittel aus der Fischereiabgabe - das wird auch von nichtorganisierten Anglern gezahlt. Zudem geht es hier um Angler die sehr wohl im gleichen Dachverband organisiert sind.

--

Selbst wenn die rechtliche Lage schwierig ist - ich wünsche dem SFV Büchen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber:
> Wenn man das Schreiben des SFV Büchen aufmerksam liest, geht es um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und nicht
> um Gleichbehandlung wie ein Verbandsmitglied.
> 
> ...



Mit Wucher und Unverhältnismäßigkeit kann der Büchener Verein ja definitiv nicht punkten, denn betrachtet man deren Preisstrukturen:

Mitgliedsbeitrag 110,-€ mit denen seiner Gastkartenpreise, müssten sie sich den Schuh leider komplett selbst anziehen, denn eine Monatskarte kostet 50,-€. Rechnet man das mal 12, landet man bei 600,-€, also beim 5,46 fachen...

http://sfvb.de/preise/

Da ist die Jahreskarte für den ELK mit dem 3,65fachen doch ein Schnaper...:m

Und wie Fisherbandit schon schrieb, haben die jederzeit die Möglichkeit eine Jahreskarte für ab 52,-€ zu erwerben.

Es besteht also durchaus die Möglichkeit für die Büchener weiter an relativ günstige Jahreskarten für den ELK zu kommen, wenn sie wollen... Wäre allerdings mit einer Zweitmitgliedschaft in einem anderen Verein verbunden. Aber, wenn man will, dann kann man... und hat zukünftig sogar noch 4 Gewässer kostenfrei mit zur Auswahl. Der Schaalsee liegt ja gar nicht so weit von denen weg...


Wollen sie nicht, dann dürfen sie auch nicht Jammern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Dank solcher Vereine wie z. B. den Kanalfreunden Brunsbüttel, bei denen man für nen 12er im Jahr im LSFV-SH organisiert sein kann, wenn man das will um an billige Karten zu kommen, können Vereine, die nicht ihren Anglern die Bezahlung des LSFV-SH und seiner Hobbys wie Westensee etc. und das bei schlechter (bis gar keiner) Leistung in Sachen Lobbyarbeit (Baglimit, Angleverbote AWZ etc.) aufbürden wollen, auch problemlos aus dem LSFV-SH austreten.

So werden  nicht unsolidarisch ALLE Vereinsangler in Haftung und Zahlung genommen.

Die, welche NICHT im LSFV-SH sein wollen, könnten damit raus!

Und dann wären im LSFV-SH nur noch die, welche wirklich dessen "Leistungen" wollten.

So gesehen wirklich keine schlechte Sache, dass diese Möglichkeiten so mal öffentlich werden..

So könnten Anglervereine in S-H zigtausende Euros durch Kündigung beim LSFV-SH sparen, und deren Vereinsmitglieder, die meinen im LSFV-SH bleiben zu wollen, können für den 12er (locker auch zusätzlich) zu den Kanalfreunden...

Sollten Angelfreunde in S-H mal drüber nachdenken und das gegebenenfalls das auf anstehenden HV der Vereine einbringen als Antrag:
Austritt aus LSFV-SH, damit nicht alle finanziell für diesen LSFV-SH eingespannt werden.

Und Verweis für die paar Vereinsmitglieder, die wirklich freiwillig in den LSFV-SH wollen auf die Kanalfreunde für nen 12er.

Das rechnet sich schon fast dadurch auch für die, die noch im LSFV-SH bleiben wollten, da ja die gesparten Beiträge im Verein für den LSFV-SH schon fast den 12er ausmachen (man muss ja auch noch den DAFV etc. mit seinen steigenden Beiträgen mitbezahlen..)..

Da dadurch dann der LSFV zu besserer Arbeit gezwungen wird, wenn der Angler selber über seinen Eintritt und Bezahlung des Landesverbandes entscheiden kann und nicht mehr der Verein das für ihn macht oder er nur wegen Vereinszugehörigkeit dazu gezwungen wird, wird sich auch zwangsläufig die Verbandsleistung verbessern müssen...

Das nenne ich win-win-win-Situation...
:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So könnten Anglervereine in S-H zigtausende Euros durch Kündigung beim LSFV-SH sparen, und deren Vereinsmitglieder, die meinen im LSFV-SH bleiben zu wollen, können für den 12er (locker auch zusätzlich) zu den Kanalfreunden...



Die Sichtweise hinkt leider gewaltig und zeigt wie weit weg du von der Realität bist.

 Die Mitglieder, die bereits in einem Verein mit eigenen Gewässer sind, die treten wegen den Vebandsgewässern nicht aus, weil sie eben auch die eigenene Gewässer vor der Tür wollen und die Verbandsgewässer nur zusätzlich und den Kartenkauf dafür möglichst schlank über den Verein abwickeln, ohne Rennereien.

 Ich habe ja nun selbst mit den AV-Angler Nord einen Verein mitgegründet, der keine Gewässer hat und dessen Angler die Verbandsgewässer nutzen wollen. Von unseren Mitgliedern hat kein einziger in einem Anderen Verein deswegen gekündigt.

 Das sind ausschließlich Angler die vorher in keinem Verein waren, oder in einem Verein sind bzw. waren, der dem LSFV-SH nicht angeschlossen ist. Die werden bei uns sogar Mitglied, nur um hier während ihres Urlaubs an die günstigen Karten des Landesverbandes zu kommen. Also wird kein Verein deswegen aus dem Landesverband austreten, denn die dann folgende Mitgliederflucht (weil sie nicht mehr beides haben und dann abwägen müssen) würde drastische Beitragserhöhungen zur Folge haben, weil Pachgebühren usw. in gleicher Höhe weiterlaufen und dagegen die Mitgliedszahler sinken.

 Du hast in der Theorie viele tolle Ideen, die sich auch richtig toll anhören und lesen, in der Praxis taugen die aber leider nicht viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder, die bereits in einem Verein mit eigenen Gewässer sind, die treten wegen den Vebandsgewässern nicht aus, weil sie eben auch die eigenene Gewässer vor der Tür wollen und die Verbandsgewässer nur zusätzlich und den Kartenkauf dafür möglichst schlank über den Verein abwickeln, ohne Rennereien.


Hast mich falsch verstanden.

Nicht Mitglieder sollen aus Vereinen austreten, die im LSFV-SH sind.

Sondern Vereine können aus dem LSFV-SH austreten, damit nicht der ganze Verein den Verband finanzieren muss, obwohl nur ein Teil der Angler (schreibst Du ja selber) die Verbandskarten will und es keine oder nur schlechte Leistungen des LSFV in Sachen Lobbyarbeit etc. gibt ...

Die, welche dann Verbandskarten wollen, können dann locker für zusätzlich nen 12er im Jahr zu den Kanalfreunden und ähnlichen Vereinen.

So spart der Verein zigtausende Euros Verbandsbeiträge durch Austritt Verband (weder LV noch DAFV bezahlen müssen)!!

Und der 12er für Kanalfreunde kommt für diejenigen, die da angeln wollen, schon fast durch die gesparten Verbandsbeiträge im Verein wieder ein..

Finde ich ne gute Sache, um einen Verband zu besserer Arbeit für Angler zu zwingen, wenn die Zahler nicht mehr mehr automatisch über ihren Verein drin sein müssen, sondern über so ein Modell selber entscheiden können..

Mit gefällt die Idee (wäre sicher auch für andere, ehe anglerfeindliche LV denkbar (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181), so ein Billigverein, damit die richtigen Angelvereine aus dem LV dann austreten könnten...) immer besser....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> Nicht Mitglieder sollen aus Vereinen austreten, die im LSFV-SH sind.
> 
> Sondern Vereine können aus dem LSFV-SH austreten, damit nicht der ganze Verein den Verband finanzieren muss, obwohl nur ein Teil der Angler (schreibst Du ja selber) die Verbandskarten will und es keine oder nur schlechte Leistungen des LSFV in Sachen Lobbyarbeit etc. gibt ...


 
 Wie gesagt, deine theoretische Kenntnis, leider...

 Der Austritt eines solchen Vereines wird den Verein auf jeden Fall Mitglieder kosten, und bedeutet dann für die restlichen Mitglieder eine Beitragserhöhung....

 Das ist die Realität, ob sie dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Wenn Mitglieder NUR in einem normalen Angelverein wären wegen Verbandskarten (und nur dann würde es ja Austritte geben bei einem Vereinsaustritt aus dem Verband) und dann nicht in einem der Billigvereine, das würde mich sehr wundern. 
Das halte ich selbst im Honigmangelverband für  kaum denkbar ..

Denn für die normalen Mitglieder im Verein würde es ja billiger werden durch Verbandsaustritt (Verbandsbeiträge sparen für LV und DAFV)!!

Und für die, welche Verbandskarten wollen, würde es dank der 12 Euro bei Kanalfreunden kaum teurer werden, wenn der Verein die gesparten Verbandsbeiträge seinen Mitgliedern zurückzahlt.

Warum sollte also jemand austreten aus so einem Verein, wenn der beim Verband kündigt und so keine Mitgliedsbeiträge mehr für den Verband verbrennt????
PS:
@ Dorschgreifer:
Find ich klasse, dass Du auch so nen Dumpingverein für den LSFV-SH aufgemacht hast..
Aber für was 3 Euro mehr als bei den Kanalfreunden Brunsbüttel, die das für nen 12er machen? (rein interessehalber, gerne auch PN; da eigentlich hier ja OT)..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Thomas, Deine Idee wird in der Praxis nicht funktionieren. 

Die Kosten/ Ausgaben bleiben ja gleich und müssen immer gedeckt werden. Also wird der Beitrag bzw. die Kosten für die Erlaubnisscheine analog zu den Mitgliedszahlen angepasst. Also wird der einzelne Angler mehr zahlen müssen. Meinst Du die Angler (Mitglieder in den Vereinen) mit Interesse an den Verbandsgewässerkarten stimmen dann für einen Austritt? Dazu musst Du Dir nur einmal anschauen wie viele Karten für die Verbandsgewässer verkauft werden. Ein Großteil der Vereinsmitglieder in SH nimmt diese Karten in Anspruch.

Die Idee ist also nicht praxistauglich... Obwohl grundsätzlich der Gedanke sicherlich nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ich seh das entspannt, das sollen ruhig mal die Vereine, jeder für sich, beschliessen oder nicht.

Raus ausm Verband bedeutet erstmal gespart.

Die aus dem ausgetretenen Verein, der dadurch spart, welche Verbandskarten wollen, die können dann ja über ihre neuen, zusätzlichen Verbandsverein (Kanalfreunde etc.) demokratischen Einfluss im LSFV-SH nehmen, dass das nicht teurer wird etc. (da müssen sie sich dann halt mehr rühren als bisher im LSFV-SH nur immer abnicken)..

Und ihr richtiger Angelverein mit dem Heimatgewässer, das er ja meist vorbildlich betreut vor Ort, der könnte dann preiswerter anbieten (Verbandsbeiträge weg)..

Und sich viel Zeit und Manpower für das Verbandsgedönse sparen, bei dem bisher eh nix rauskam bei den Honigmanglern ..

Fände ich ja auch gut ;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Find ich klasse, dass Du auch so nen Dumpingverein für den LSFV-SH aufgemacht hast..
> Aber für was 3 Euro mehr als bei den Kanalfreunden Brunsbüttel, die das für nen 12er machen? (rein interessehalber, gerne auch PN; da eigentlich hier ja OT)..



Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, ich zitiere mal die Brunsbüttler:



> 1.) Es werden keine eigenen Angelgewässer angestrebt
> 
> 2.) der Aufbau einer Jugendgruppe ist nicht geplant.
> 
> ...


 Bei Punkt 1.) sind beide Vereine gleich.

zu Punkt 2.) haben wir uns eben für eine Jugendgruppe entschieden, auch wenn sie nur aus ca. 10% der Mitglieder besteht.

zu Punkt 3.) haben wir uns eben auch entschieden, Gemeinschaftsangeln durchzuführen, die sehr gut besucht werden. Allerdings komplett ohne irgendwelche Wertungen und Preise, einfach nur zum Treffen, Klönen und Spaß haben und noch Fisch für die Pfanne.

Dazu Haben wir mit einigen Vereinen in Schleswig-Holstein Absprachen und erhalten gegen eine geringe Jahresgebühr/Spende für deren Jugendgruppen einige Erlaubnisscheine dieser Vereine, die unseren Mitgliedern dann kostenfrei zur Verfügung stehen. Dadurch haben unsere Mitglieder erheblich mehr Angelmöglichkeiten als lediglich die günstigen Verbandskarten, also sehr in die Breite gefächert, was die Deckung der Anglerbedürfnisse betrifft. An diese Karten kommen alle unsere Mitglieder dann grundsätzlich an jedem Tag, auch an Wochenenden.

Dann ist es im Ergebnis eben so, das ein Mehr an Leistungen und Kosten, die die Brunsbüttler nicht haben, eben diese 3,-€ ausmacht. Über haben wir zumindest im Ergebnis nichts, was wir aus steuerlichen Gründen (keine mögliche Zweckbindung für Gewässerkauf, weil nicht beabsichtigt) auch nicht dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

merci für Aufklärung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Fisherbandit1000:
> Das überzeugt mich überhaupt gar nicht, man sollte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen; entscheident ist was in dieser Region und dem Gewässertyp üblich ist.
> 
> Auf dieser Seite findet man noch eine alte Preisstaffel:
> ...



Immerhin haben die Ausgabestellen in Deiner Aufstellung schon 5-stellige Postleitzahlen...

Also dient demnach eine freie Preisgestaltung - insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung eines Vorteils für eigene Mitglieder - nur einem politischem Zweck? Hast Du Dich mal mit der Kostenentwicklung der Hegegeminschaft Gewässersystem NOK beschäftigt? Dann kannst Du Dir die Entwicklung gerne angucken. Es ist doch absolut fair, bei steigenden Kosten den eigenen Mitgliedern den Rücken freizuhalten, oder ist das unfair?

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die von Dir hier dargestellten Preise ca. 20 Jahre alt sind, dann entspricht das einer Steigerung von knapp 4% pro Jahr. Ist das Wucher, unlauterer Wettbewerb oder ein politischer Zweck oder entsricht das in etwa einer normalen Preissteigerung? 

Wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich die Kosten auch in erster Linie von meinen Mitgliedern fernhalten.

Auch damals gab es ja Unterschiede zwischen organisiert und nichtorganisiert. Da war die Welt für die Büchener in Ordnung und alles war ok. 

Dabei halte ich die damalige Preisgestaltung eher für bedenklich, nämlich Preise abhängig vom Wohnort zu gestalten|kopfkrat... 

War aber den Büchener Angelkollegen auch egal. Die hatten ja die Bestkonditionen 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Falschaussage; siehe Verbandsförderung / Besatzmittel aus der Fischereiabgabe - das wird auch von nichtorganisierten Anglern gezahlt. Zudem geht es hier um Angler die sehr wohl im gleichen Dachverband organisiert sind.



Das ist keine Falschaussage! Fakt ist, dass die Einahmen aus den Erlaubnisscheinen gedrittelt werden (LSFV SH, WSV, Hegemaßnahmen). Somit ist nicht alleine der LSFV SH der Nutznießer der Preisstaffelung. Die Gelder für die Hege fließen in der Hegegemeinschaft. Diese wird zusätzlich durch Eigenmittel des LSFV SH finanziert (siehe Haushalt). Die Eigenmittel werden durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge finanziert.

Ebenso übernimmt der LSFV SH alle administrativen Aufgaben rund um die Gewässer, gedeckelt u.a. auch in diesem Falle durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge.

Da hat auch der DAFV nichts mit zu tun. Oder findest Du beim DAFV im Haushalt Ausgaben für den LSFV SH oder deren Gewässer? Nein, findest Du nicht. Also kann (muss?) man doch DAFV Mitglieder genauso zur Kasse bitten, wie nichtorganiserte.

Und wie bereits erwähnt, erfolgt die Preisfestlegung in enger Abstimmung mit der WSV. Deine Aussage (politischer Zweck) würde also bedeuten, dass die *WSV des Bundes* sich für politische Zwecke des LSFV SH instrumentalisieren lässt?|bigeyes


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Es könnten sich auch Vereine zu Hegegemeinschaften zusammenschließen und gegen den Verband eine Pacht  einiger Gewässer anstreben. Begründung gegenüber dem Land, kein Monopol für einen Verband. Das wird sicher funktionierren. 
Aber ich  trau den Anglern nicht zu, sich freiwillig zu Hegegemeinschaften zusammenzuschließen. Aber da könnten sie mal zeigen dass sie mehr können wie unzufrieden zu sein und meckern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es könnten sich auch Vereine zu Hegegemeinschaften zusammenschließen und gegen den Verband eine Pacht  einiger Gewässer anstreben.



Keine Chance an die Gewässer zukommen! Es gibt Bedingungen für die Ausschreibungen der WSV Gewässer, die zur Zeit nur der LSFV SH erfüllen kann. Ich kenne mich da aus, da ich diese Gedanken schon einmal durchgespielt habe und Gespräche hierzu mit dem WSV geführt habe. Da war die Idee schnell begraben....


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

@Fisherbandit
WSV? Das ist die Wasser-Schifffahrtverwaltung des Bundes.
Umso einfacher kann man da Druck machen. Wenn die Bedingungen auf Verbände zugeschnitten sind besteht sogar der Verdacht des unlauteren Wettbewerbs oder Begünstigung.
Kannst mir bitte die Bedingungen zusenden? Ich lasse die dann vom Rechtsanwalt mal anschauen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit
> WSV? Das ist die Wasser-Schifffahrtverwaltung des Bundes.
> Umso einfacher kann man da Druck machen. Wenn die Bedingungen auf Verbände zugeschnitten sind besteht sogar der Verdacht des unlauteren Wettbewerbs oder Begünstigung.
> Kannst mir bitte die Bedingungen zusenden? Ich lasse die dann vom Rechtsanwalt mal anschauen.




Ich habe die Bedingungen in einem persönlichen Gespräch vor Ort beim WSV erörtert.

Die Bedingungen sind nicht auf den Verband zugeschnitten.

Bei einer öffentlichen Ausschreibung gibt es Anforderungen, die erfüllt werden müssen. Die Anforderungen werden durch die zuständige Behörde festgelegt.

Zwei wichtige Punkte sind u.a. die Hegemaßnahmen und das Erreichen einer großen Zahl von Anglern. Da ist der LSFV SH mit knapp 40.000 Mitgliedern und der Hegegemeinschaft NOK im Vorteil. Wer will das ansonsten bieten? Da musst Du nichts prüfen lassen. Ich habe das damals alles geprüft.

Ich hatte unterschiedliche Ideen, u.a. einen Verein zu gründen oder gar die Gewässer gewerblich zu betreiben. Da hast Du keine Chance...


----------



## degl (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

@all,

eigentlich will ich mir abgewöhnen einen Blick nach "hinten" zu tun........da ist die verbleibende Lebenszeit für mich Sinnvoller zu nutzen...........aber eines geht mir nun doch nicht aus dem "Kopp" ......Jahrzehntelang haben die Sportkameraden aus Büchen den Landesverband SH mitgetragen/mitgestalltet............da hätte man in diesem Fall eine "elegantere Lösung" finden können........z.B. eine an den Karteninteressenten gerichtete Zusatzabgabe von 7,50€ für die Erlangung von Kanalkarten..............Ich hätte große Symphatien dafür, das allen Vereinen, die im Bundesverband organisiert sind ein derartigen Angebot zu unterbreiten...........und siehe da: es wäre ein guter Schritt um einen Bundesverband zu rechtfertigen..........Anglerfreundlich fiele mir da ein

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



degl schrieb:


> es wäre ein guter Schritt um einen Bundesverband zu rechtfertigen..........Anglerfreundlich fiele mir da ein
> 
> gruß degl


Es geht hier um Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Anglefischerei (ob im Bund oder bei den abnickenden Vasallen-LV)..

"Anglerfreundlich" gehört nicht zu deren Sprachschatz oder Gedankenwelt...

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, Deine Idee wird in der Praxis nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Die Kosten/ Ausgaben bleiben ja gleich und müssen immer gedeckt werden. Also wird der Beitrag bzw. die Kosten für die Erlaubnisscheine analog zu den Mitgliedszahlen angepasst.


Stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Fixkosten für Gewässer: ok.
Variable Kosten pro Mitglied: nein - durch den Austritt sparst Du Dir pro Nase Geld (LSFV-SH, DAFV).

Die Rechnung ist damit relativ einfach: 
Mitgliederanzahl * (Beitrag LFSV-SH + DAFV) geteilt durch Mitgliedsbeitrag Büchen = Anzahl Mitglieder die austreten dürfen ohne Auswirkungen.

Das Risiko dafür muss jeder selbst einschätzen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel LFSV-SH und DAFV kosten - falls größer/gleich 12 € können die denen den Beitrag für den anderen Verein gleich schenken, wenn die Mitgliedsanzahl gleich bleibt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie viel LFSV-SH und DAFV kosten -



Zusammen insgesamt 8,50€. (5,50 + 3,-€)

Wobei die Büchener die 3,-€ auch im anderen Landesverband bezahlen, was der andere Landesverband selbst noch an Beitrag nimmt, das ist mir nicht bekannt.

Es geht als um 5,50€ minus ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



smithie schrieb:


> Stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Fixkosten für Gewässer: ok.
> Variable Kosten pro Mitglied: nein - durch den Austritt sparst Du Dir pro Nase Geld (LSFV-SH, DAFV).
> 
> Die Rechnung ist damit relativ einfach:
> ...



Meine Rechnung war auf den LSFV SH bezogen. Heißt, dass diejenigen Mitglieder in den Vereinen, die Verbandsgewässer beangeln wollen, bei einem Austritt des Vereines aus dem Verband mittelfristig mehr bezahlen müssen, als wenn der Verein im Verband bleiben würde. Warum sollten also die Mitglieder für einen Austritt des Vereins aus dem Verband stimmen?

Den meisten Vereinen geht es ja hierbei nicht nur um die Verbandsgewässer, deshalbt stellt sich die Frage in den meisten Fällen nicht einmal....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist damit relativ einfach:
> Mitgliederanzahl * (Beitrag LFSV-SH + DAFV) geteilt durch Mitgliedsbeitrag Büchen = Anzahl Mitglieder die austreten dürfen ohne Auswirkungen.




 Auch die Antwort ist ganz einfach:

 Büchen hatte Stand 31.12.2015 915 Mitglieder (soweit ich das weiß)...

 Also

 915 mal 8,50 = 7777,50€ geteilt durch 110,-€ Mitgliedsbeitrag = 70,71.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ich denke aber, dass die Zahl der interessierten Mitglieder für den Kanlsschein bei weit über 50% liegt, denn der Verein hat seinen Sitz ja direkt am Kanal...


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Hallo,

erinnert mich irgendwie an den Brexit.

Austreten wollen sie, Privilegien verlieren nicht.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Fisherbandit1000:


> Also dient demnach eine freie Preisgestaltung - insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung eines Vorteils für eigene Mitglieder - nur einem politischem Zweck?
> Hast Du Dich mal mit der Kostenentwicklung der Hegegeminschaft Gewässersystem NOK beschäftigt? Dann kannst Du Dir die Entwicklung gerne angucken.
> Es ist doch absolut fair, bei steigenden Kosten den eigenen Mitgliedern den Rücken freizuhalten, oder ist das unfair?


Du willst mir also plausibel erklären, dass die Preisgestaltung aus der wirtschaftlichen Notwendigkeit resultiert. Das ist zwar möglich - halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich. 
Selbst wenn ich die wirklichen Kosten nicht kenne, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kartenpreise in dieser Größenordnung von Verbandsgebühren quersubventioniert werden.

Ich würde eher vermuten, man verfolgt ein (politisches) Ziel und will eine Bindung von Vereinen an den Verband erreichen.



> Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die von Dir hier dargestellten Preise ca. 20 Jahre alt sind, dann entspricht das einer Steigerung von knapp 4% pro Jahr.
> Ist das Wucher, unlauterer Wettbewerb oder ein politischer Zweck oder entsricht das in etwa einer normalen Preissteigerung?


Der Euro wurde als Bargeld erst 2002 eingeführt, 20 Jahre evtl. etwas überschätzt - davon abgesehen dient das Beispiel nur dazu, die damalige Preisstaffelung darzustellen. Hier geht es akuell um die Diskrepanz zwischen Jahreskartenpreisen für LSFV-SH- und Nichtmitgliedern, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt offensichtlich geringer war.

Beispielsweise ist das Faktor 3,6 für den ELK - für mich persönlich wäre das abschreckend, kann mir kaum vorstellen das jemand ernsthaft das zahlen würde.  Entsprechende Angler werden, wie es Thomas dargestellt hat, dann z.B. schlicht in einen Dumpingverein eintreten. 
Und selbst für den SFVB würde auf diese Weise kaum eine finanzielle Mehrbelastung entstehen (Verbandsgebühren für den LAV Union Nord sind sehr niedrig). Die werden mit Sicherheit schon eine solche Lösung geplant und parat haben, laut deren Homepage bestand die Drohung bezügl. der Kartenpreise schon vor 2 Jahren.

Insgesamt würde ich daher schon dem einleitenden Text von Thomas folgen. Aber er könnte wenigstens die Bildunterschrift korrigieren ..



> Nichtorganisierte Angler entrichten über den nicht vorhanden Verein keinelei Beitrag zur Hege und Pflege des Gewässers,
> 
> Das ist keine Falschaussage!


Nochmal: auch nichtorganiserte Angler müssen die Fischereiabgabe zahlen; damit werden auch die Verbände gefördert, ebenfalls dienen diese Mittel u.a. Besatzmaßnahmen (Aal) / Biologen werden finanziert etc. - siehe auch Argumentation des SFVB.



> Da hat auch der DAFV nichts mit zu tun.
> Oder findest Du beim DAFV im Haushalt Ausgaben für den LSFV SH oder deren Gewässer?
> Nein, findest Du nicht. Also kann (muss?) man doch DAFV Mitglieder genauso zur Kasse bitten, wie nichtorganiserte.


Nicht DAFV, sondern im DAFV organisierte Verbände. Und es ist für Verbandsmitglieder durchaus nicht unüblich, wenn man gegenseitige Vergünstigungen vereinbart. Das besteht immerhin weiter für Tages/Wochenkarten.



> Und wie bereits erwähnt, erfolgt die Preisfestlegung in enger Abstimmung mit der WSV. Deine Aussage (politischer Zweck) würde also bedeuten,
> dass die WSV des Bundes sich für politische Zwecke des LSFV SH instrumentalisieren lässt?


In der Tat ist das eine interessante Frage; ob sich die WSV dessen überhaupt bewusst ist (?) Auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatzpunkt für den SFVB, er könnte dort anfragen.

--

Degl hat es gut zusammengefasst: man hätte eine elegantere Lösung finden können.


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> [...] man hätte eine elegantere Lösung finden können.


können setzt wollen voraus. 
Da kann ich nachvollziehen, dass der LFSV keinen besonderen Antrieb diesbzgl. hat.

Mich würde aber viel mehr interessieren, woher diese - wohl ungeschriebene - Vereinbarung zur verbilligten Abgabe der Karten an DAFV Mitglieder kommt:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Bisher bekamen DAFV-Mitglieder diese verbilligt. Das  ist Geschichte, weil Vereine zum auch beim DAFV vertretenen, anderen  Verband im Land wechselten, bekommt nun kein DAFV-Angler mehr die  Vegünstigung, nur noch Mitglieder des LSFV-SH. _



Das ist der einzige fragliche Punkt.
Alles andere mag nicht schön sein - dagegen wird aber nicht sonderlich viel auszurichten sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Es wird immer eindeutiger, dass das alles nur eine billige Retourkutsche ist seitens des LSFV-SH - wohl wegen "Unbotmäßigkeit" des wechselnden Vereines..:
http://hamburger-angler.de/

Der Hamburger Verband bekommt nach der Seite seines Vereines weiterhin verbilligt Karten entgegen dem Schreiben des LSFV-SH (siehe Eingangsposting) ..

Denen vom LSFV-SH gehts also wirklich nur drum, auszuteilen gegen den kleinen Verband im Land..

"Solidarität" ala Honigmangler halt...
;-)))

Dass Frau Dr. als "Ehrenmitglied" gut zum dem Haufen beim LSFV-SH passt und der LSFV-SH auch zu Recht bei den anglerfeindlichsten Verbänden mit PETA und dem DAFV auf Platz 1 steht, wird für mich persönlich immer klarer..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181

Ebenso, dass sie als "Ehrenmitglied" ihre "Ehre" kaum verschwenden wird, um in dieser Sache dem Verein beizustehen, der sie angeschrieben hat - oder will jemand dagegen wetten?
;-)))))


----------



## kati48268 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... - oder will jemand dagegen wetten?
> ;-)))))


*Ich halte dagegen!* :m
_(Flasche ???)_
Da wird eine Antwort kommen - und ich ahne was drin stehen wird.

Habe ja etwas Erfahrung mit der Wertigkeit von Frau Dr.s emails (dazu in Bälde woanders mehr)

=> eine unglaublich überraschende & hochwertige Empfehlung sich doch mit dem LSFV-SH in Verbindung zu setzen,
dem Hinweis, dass der DAFV nicht zuständig ist,
,auf die Ehrenmitgliedschaft wird gar nicht eingegangen 
plus eine kleine Anmerkung, die zwar nicht eindeutig ist, aber die Ansicht durchblicken lässt, dass der LSFV-SH vollständig richtig gehandelt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ich behaupte, sie steht dem VErein nicht bei - Du behauptest das Gleiche - was ist daran "dagegen halten" ?
;-)))))


----------



## kati48268 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Hast Recht, sorry, zu schnell gelesen, dachte du meintest, sie wird gar nicht antworten.

Dein Wett"angebot" ist dann aber auch schräg; niemals würde sie auch nur den kleinsten feinen Damenfurz in Richtung LSFV fahren lassen, es sei denn die würden sich irgendwann tatsächlich vom DAFV abwenden, nicht nur Kündigungen vortäuschen um Mitglieder bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hast Recht, sorry, zu schnell gelesen, dachte du meintest, sie wird gar nicht antworten.
> 
> Dein Wett"angebot" ist dann aber auch schräg; niemals würde sie auch nur den kleinsten feinen Damenfurz in Richtung LSFV fahren lassen, es sei denn die würden sich irgendwann tatsächlich vom DAFV abwenden, nicht nur Kündigungen vortäuschen um Mitglieder bei der Stange zu halten.




Ein Schwabe würde nie wetten, wenn die Chance besteht, dass er verlieren könnte....
:g:g:g


:q:vik::q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird immer eindeutiger, dass das alles nur eine billige Retourkutsche ist seitens des LSFV-SH - wohl wegen "Unbotmäßigkeit" des wechselnden Vereines..:
> http://hamburger-angler.de/
> 
> Der Hamburger Verband bekommt nach der Seite seines Vereines weiterhin verbilligt Karten entgegen dem Schreiben des LSFV-SH (siehe Eingangsposting) ..
> ...




Auch direkt beim Hamburger Verband:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...ig-holstein.html?tmpl=component&print=1&page=


----------



## Elbdrache (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ich bin Thomas´ Meinung. Ich fische sehr häufig an der betroffenen Elbstrecke - dort wurde ich noch nie kontrolliert und ich bezweifle, dass außer dem Jungaalbesatz weitere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Wie kann man dann 20€ für eine Tageskarte von zB Urlaubern fordern, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, etwas Brauchbares zu fangen, nicht mal sonderlich hoch ist? Oder 125€ für eine Jahreskarte statt 37€? Wollen wir das jetzt überall in DE so machen, sodass jeder am Besten an seinem Hausgewässer bleibt? Das kann am Ende nur allen schaden.


----------



## Ørret (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Der LSFV-SH äußerst sich erneut zum Thema. So wie ich das lese bekommen die Hamburger nur noch dieses Jahr die verbilligten Karten.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1173-lsfv-erlaubnisscheine


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Da zeigt einmal mehr, dass es dem LSFV-SH nur darum geht, einer bestimmten Gruppe an den Karren zu fahren, und dass das keine normale, neue allgemeine Regelung ist. Sondern die eben so handeln müssen ,weil sie nicht mit Leistung überzeigen können, sondern die Leute in ihren Verband pressen müssen.

Ich hoffe, die Mitglieder des LSFV-SH bekommen deutsschlandweit nirgends mehr verbilligte Karten - wäre nur gerecht, wenn man so einen Verband finanziert....

Und


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*

Ronald Wischmann, der Vorsitzende des Büchener Vereines, hat sich erneut auf der Seite des Vereines zu Wort gemeldet und uns erlaubt, den Text im Wortlaut auch bei uns zu bringen:
http://sfvb.de/aktuelles-zu-den-kanalkarten

*Aktuelles zu den Kanalkarten*
Nachdem der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. mit einer armseligen und eines Landesverbandes vollkommen unwürdigen Aktion versucht hat, unsere Angler zu ärgern, indem er sie von der Nutzung des Elbe-Lübeck-Kanals und der Elbe quasi ausschließen will durch exorbitante Preisvorstellungen – können wir eine kleine Zwischenmeldung geben;

Es haben sich nach unserem Aufruf knapp 10 (zehn) Angler bei uns gemeldet, die nicht durch eine Mehrfachmitgliedschaft im LSFV-SH registriert sind. Die Hälfte davon verzichtet künftig auf eine Kanalkarte, die andere Hälfte wird für einen geringen Beitrag von 12,– € Mitglied in einem LSFV-SH Verein, der ausschließlich zum Kartenerwerb gegründet wurde.

Kaufmännisch gesehen ein echtes Glanzstück, das der LSFV-SH damit vollbracht hat, abgesehen davon, dass die Aktion auf breiter Front nur müde belächelt wird.

In seiner jüngsten Erklärung zu unserer Klarstellung will der LSFV-SH auf seiner Homepage erneut für dumm verkaufen.

Bezüglich der Westensee-Umlage möchte ich nur kurz mitteilen, dass mir gegenüber 3 Steuerberater, 2 Finanzbeamte, 4 richtige Rechtsanwälte und mein Frisör mitgeteilt haben, dass gültig ist, was im Gesetz steht.

Erneut werden falsche Mitgliederzahlen in den Raum geworfen, nicht bereinigt um die zahlreichen Mehrfach-Mitgliedschaften oder die unechten Mitgliedschaften, die es nur gibt, um günstig Erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen. Dazu wäre interessant zu wissen, wer davon tatsächlich freiwillig Mitglied im LSFV-SH ist – und diese Zahl sollte man dann den freiwilligen Mitgliedern des Anglerunion Nord e.V. gegenüberstellen – dann hat man eine echte Aussage darüber, wer wen in welchem Maße vertritt.

Fakt ist doch, dass der LSFV-SH alles auf die Karte setzt, seine Mitglieder zwanghaft durch die Preisgestaltung der Erlaubnisscheine ELK, Elbe und NOK zu halten. Das ist auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen – zahlreiche Gespräche mit anderen Vereinen bestätigen das. Ein ordentlicher Verband hält seine Mitglieder aber durch Leistung bei der Stange – und versucht sie nicht durch Monopolstellung zu halten.

Wenn der LSFV-SH behauptet, mehr als 38.000 Mitglieder zu vertreten, dann könnte die GEZ ebenso behaupten, Interessenvertreter der Solidargemeinschaft von Millionen deutscher Fernsehzuschauer zu sein…

Leider blieb eine Erklärung aus, was es auf sich hat und warum mit dem neuen Landesverband des stellvertretenden Geschäftsführers des LSFV-SH – nur, dass alles seine Ordnung hat und die Mitglieder des neuen Verbandes auch Mitglieder des LSFV-SH sind (und umgekehrt?)… Vielleicht präsentiert uns der LSFV-SH in nächster Zeit ja neue Mitgliederzahlen? 77.538? 116.307?…

Uns kann es auch egal sein – mich persönlich hätten die Gründe schon interessiert.

Fazit: Der LSFV-SH hat einmal mehr sein wahres Gesicht gezeigt, 5 unserer Angler sind einem weiteren Verein beigetreten, keiner unserer Angler zahlt 124,– für eine Kanalkarte und eine Antwort unseres Bundesverbandes DAFV steht noch aus.

In diesem Sinne

Allen Anglern ein großes Petri Heil 2017!

Ronald Wischmann, Vorsitzender


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Verein kämpft gegen LSFV-SH -  Schreiben an DAFV-Präsidentin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es haben sich nach unserem Aufruf knapp 10 (zehn) Angler bei uns gemeldet, die nicht durch eine Mehrfachmitgliedschaft im LSFV-SH registriert sind.



Da auch ich schon lange denke, dass die Zahlen, welche die Verbände "melden", viel zu hoch sind, haben wir ja auch schon mal ne Umfrage gemacht, in wie viel Vereinen ein Angler eigentlich organisiert ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Da bei Verbänden ja keine Personen, sondern nur Zahler gezählt werden - ist jemand in 5 Vereinen, bezahlt er auch 5 mal Verbandbeitrag...

Hat schon seinen Grund, wenn die Landesverbände da nicht ran wollen und der DAFV auch nicht - man hat dann ziemlich schnell zwischen 20 und 30% weniger Mitglieder.

Dass dies bei diesem Thema dann zum Nachteil des Verbandes gereicht, weil die meisten, die im Kanal angeln wollen, eh noch in weiteren LSFV-SH-Vereinen organisiert sind (bis auf die genannten 10/5), fällt nun dieses Druckmittel, dass der LSFV-SH einsetzen zu glauben meinte, weil er nur mit Druck und nicht mit Leistung seine Zahlen/Vereine halten kann:
Ich gebe zu, das freut mich persönlich ;-)


----------

